# Sydney to Seattle via Cruise Ship



## R. Doug

My Sydney-to-Seattle series begins in earnest with yesterday's Fun Photo Friday -- Fun Shots of Sydney. Sample shots from that blog post:


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples shots from yesterday's A Night at the Opera without the Marx Brothers - Sydney Opera House:


----------



## telracs

The sydney opera house.  one of my favorite buildings on the planet.  Did you go in?


----------



## R. Doug

No.  Ursula once saw a performance in it, but I've never been inside.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When I was in Australia, the Opera House was just being built. The exterior was done, but we couldn't go in because they were still working on the interior. I've always regretted that, but even the outside was impressive.


----------



## R. Doug

It is indeed.  Very impressive.


----------



## R. Doug

From today's _Sydney -- Home of "The Coat Hanger"_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sorry. Haven't posted links in awhile, as I've been out of the country.

Sydney -- Home of "The Coat Hanger"










The Quay to the City -- Sydney's Circular Quay










The Cockles of Sydney's Heart -- Cockle Bay










Fun Photo Friday -- Sydney Harbour Favorites










Bartender -- I'll Have a Sydney on The Rocks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very nice. I had a wonderful time there. Nicest, friendliest people in the world.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"cockles and oysters, alive, alive-oh..."

Transpacific would be one long trip!

Australia is a place I want to visit, but haven't yet reached. I'm jealous!


----------



## R. Doug

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Very nice. I had a wonderful time there. Nicest, friendliest people in the world.


They are indeed, Gertie.


----------



## R. Doug

The Hooded Claw said:


> Transpacific would be one long trip!
> 
> Australia is a place I want to visit, but haven't yet reached. I'm jealous!


Transpacific wasn't actually all that bad. It was 28 days from Sydney to Seattle, but there were a lot of stops along the way.


----------



## R. Doug

Out and About -- Random Sights of Sydney

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - The Rocks and Birdcages:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So, tell us about the bird cages.


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So, tell us about the bird cages.


especially since he posted the picture twice...


----------



## R. Doug

Look again, Scarlet.  Not the same photo.  Different orientation and composition.

The bird cages were installed as a work of art.  They represent the birds that use to frequent the area but have since been displaced.  They are supposedly accompanied during the day by recordings of bird species that were native to the area, although I don't recall having heard that.


----------



## R. Doug

Next Stop - Nouméa, New Caledonia (samples):


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very interesting photos.


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Gertie.  I just hope "interesting" means good, fun, or entertaining.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Look again, Scarlet. Not the same photo. Different orientation and composition.
> 
> The bird cages were installed as a work of art. They represent the birds that use to frequent the area but have since been displaced. They are supposedly accompanied during the day by recordings of bird species that were native to the area, although I don't recall having heard that.


sorry doug, they looked identical to me. now i see the different orientation.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R. Doug said:


> Thanks, Gertie. I just hope "interesting" means good, fun, or entertaining.


Definitely and different, too. You take beautiful pictures.


----------



## R. Doug

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Definitely and different, too. You take beautiful pictures.


Not a problem, Scarlet. They weren't all that different. I just chose the latter as the better of the two, so it went into a Fun Photo Friday post.


----------



## R. Doug

R. Doug said:


> Not a problem, Scarlet. They weren't all that different. I just chose the latter as the better of the two, so it went into a Fun Photo Friday post.


Thank you, Gertie. Very kind of you. I do so love photography . . . and travel.


----------



## R. Doug

Nouméa Cathedral and Chinatown

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday -- Time to Reflect on Sydney

Sample shot:










And a sample from the second part, favorite shots of Noumea:


----------



## R. Doug

Arrival Lifou -- Loyalty Islands. Sample shots below:


----------



## R. Doug

Happy Thanksgiving Day, Everyone. And for those buried in snow here's a shot or two to warm you up from yesterday's Trekking Lifou blog post:


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday -- Leafing through Lifou

Sample shots:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Beautiful photos as always.


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Gertie.  Really appreciate you saying so.


----------



## R. Doug

From today's post Gilligan would be Right at Home -- Stopping by Mystery Island

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

Touring Mystery Island on Foot


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very artistic, but I didn't need the spider.


----------



## R. Doug

Those things were _H-U-G-E_.


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from yesterday's post _Fun Photo Friday - Inyeug is still a Mystery_:


----------



## R. Doug

From today's Vanuatu -- Port Vila and Luganville

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample images from today's Touring Espiritu Santos blog post:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's blog post Fun Photo Friday - Vanuatu:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'd love to make it to this part of the world! I'm jealous...


----------



## R. Doug

It's definitely worth a try if you can one day swing it.  And going by cruise ship makes it an affordable journey as your room, food, and entertainment are all included in the price.


----------



## R. Doug

Viti Levu, Fiji - First Stop Lautoku


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's post "Viti Levu, Fiji - Suva and Navua River Cruise:"


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from this week's Fun Photo Friday - The Best of Viti Levu


----------



## The Hooded Claw

R. Doug said:


>


As a photographer, I have learned to hate powerlines! But you arranged it as best you could, and it is a nifty old building.


----------



## crebel

R. Doug said:


> My Sydney-to-Seattle series begins in earnest with yesterday's Fun Photo Friday -- Fun Shots of Sydney. Sample shots from that blog post:


I'm a little late seeing your thread, R. Doug, but am thoroughly jealous of your cruise! DH and I had the privilege of spending (America's) Thanksgiving Day at the Sydney Opera House in 2005 for a show and dinner. It is breathtaking. You really need to get inside for more photographs whenever you get back there.


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Hooded Claw.  I gave up worrying about power/phone lines ages ago.  Now I just try to compose in such a way as to incorporate them into the photo for added interest or minimize them if they detract.


----------



## R. Doug

I'm most definitely going to have to hit the interior at some future date, Crebel.  Thanks.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Dravuni, Fiji - Part 1


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Davuni, Fiji - Part 2


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Dravuni Photo Favorites


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from American Samoa - Fagatogo and Pago Pago:


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from American Samoa - Panoramic Views


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's blog post Fun Photo Friday - Fagatogo Fun:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Heading into Pago Pago:


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of sample shots from today's blog post Going Batty for the National Park of American Samoa (and, yes, those are megabats hanging from that tree):


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from this week's Fun Photo Friday - A Last Look at American Samoa:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's post Reaching Oahu after Five Days at Sea:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's post Honolulu and into the Countryside of Oahu:


----------



## R. Doug

Over 10,000 views on this thread. Wow. Somebody must be liking this particular series. Thanks, everyone.

Sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Oahu, Hawaii:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from A Food Tour of Oahu:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's post _What We Ate on that Food Tour of Oahu_:


----------



## R. Doug

To go along with this week's blog posts on our Oahu Food Tour I've photographed my step-by-step recipe for Hawaiian Food Truck-style Garlic Butter Shrimp. Fun Food Friday - The Hawaiian Shrimp Truck in Your Kitchen, sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's Arriving to Lahaina, Maui (including Hawaii's largest banyan tree):


----------



## Robert Stanek

R. Doug said:


> My Sydney-to-Seattle series begins in earnest with yesterday's Fun Photo Friday -- Fun Shots of Sydney. Sample shots from that blog post:


Awesome. Can you tell me what camera, lens you are using for these beautiful shots?


----------



## R. Doug

That would be my primary travel camera -- Canon G1X with a permanently affixed 15.1-60.4mm (28-112mm in 35mm equivalency) f/2.8-5.8 lens.


----------



## Robert Stanek

R. Doug said:


> That would be my primary travel camera -- Canon G1X with a permanently affixed 15.1-60.4mm (28-112mm in 35mm equivalency) f/2.8-5.8 lens.


Excellent. Do you use any filters anti-reflective, polarizing, etc? Or do you touch up after with Lightroom? Thanks!


----------



## R. Doug

No filters, and if I do any post-processing it's minor touch-up usually of saturation levels and contrast using Google's Picasa.  I also take many Raw shots, post-processed with Canon and sometimes Photoshop Elements, but those are usually for poster or artistic shots rather than what I post in my blog.


----------



## R. Doug

Walking Downtown Lahaina:


----------



## R. Doug

Posted some really neat stuff in this weeks Fun Photo Friday - Lovely Lahaina. Here are some samples.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Kauai - Almost Rhymes with "Hawaii":


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from my post on "The Grand Canyon of the Pacific," Waimea Canyon, Kauai.


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Kauai


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Six Days Out of Hawaii - Port Angeles, Washington


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Out and About in Port Angeles:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Port Angeles Favorites:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from "From Port Angeles to Lake Crescent"


----------



## R. Doug

Coming toward the end of the journey. Samples from The Hike to Marymere Falls:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

This morning I revisited the first part of your thread. Friday I abandoned a trip to Spain and Morocco planned for the end of this year and changed to a cruise covering New Zealand and Southeast Australia. Sydney will be a big part of the trip, so I ogled your Sydney pics again. Good motivators! But I will wimp out and fly home from NZ, rather than continue across the Big Lake.


----------



## R. Doug

Oh, that's too bad.  You'll love Sydney, and I'm sure New Zealand is nice although I've not yet visited there, but a cruise back sure beats air travel.  Not to mention all the great island visits along the way.

By the way, Spain and Morocco are also great cruise destinations.  We hit both countries on the same cruise just a few years ago.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots of some of my favorites posted in Fun Photo Friday - Lake Crescent and Marymere Falls:


----------



## R. Doug

From the Tropics to the Snow - Hurricane Ridge


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from A Blizzard in the Middle of a Hurricane:


----------



## R. Doug

Last shots from the Sydney-to-Seattle cruise series. Hope y'all enjoyed the show. Fun Photo Friday - Favorite Photos of Hurricane Ridge:


----------

